
Present code with step-by-step highlights [slides] - hakim
https://slides.com/news/code-line-numbers
======
mmcloughlin
I implemented something like this in Python for my LaTeX/beamer presentation
recently. For example, see this and the following slides:

[https://speakerdeck.com/mmcloughlin/better-x86-assembly-
gene...](https://speakerdeck.com/mmcloughlin/better-x86-assembly-generation-
with-go?slide=56)

The sample code is in a file with special comments at the end of each line
specifying which slide numbers it should be revealed on as well as inline
commentary to show to the right of the line. Syntax highlighting is provided
by Pygments.

I was thinking about open sourcing it, it's actually only approx 200 lines of
Python but I think it's quite effective.

~~~
indentit
I was just thinking that syntax highlighting plus line colors should be fairly
easy to do, and doesn't justify paying for such a service. I would be
interested to see your solution if you do decide to open source it, especially
as you say it is simple - I like elegance :)

------
agustif
Not really the same thing, but scrimba is a great way to share interactive
code along your voice/video

------
wodenokoto
Way too few presentation tools support code in any meaningful way. Try getting
coloured code into Google Slides or PowerPoint is extremely difficult.

Nice to see somebody is actually focusing on this!

------
julienreszka
Really nice. Why is there no syntax highlighting in the editor tho ? I mean
there is color only on the rendered object.

~~~
julienreszka
I wish there were the light and dark themes from the google chrome console

------
joking
Amazing software, anyone knows an open source layout editor that works like
the slides.com onet?

------
chiefalchemist
How easy (or not) would it be to embed one of these in a markdown file (e.g.,
README.md)? Seems to me that might be a significantly better way to do code
examples for a given repo.

~~~
joking
You can embed an iframe on markdown so quite easy actually.

